# TL-WA500G verbinden



## Flava94 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir einen Tl-Wa500G zugelegt und wollte ihn jetzt mit meinem Router verbinden.Ich folgte den Anweisungen (Handbuch) doch wenn ich den Tl-Wa500G anpingen will stet da bei der Ip Zielhost nicht ereichbar 
Ich habe es mehrmals versucht mit ihm zu verbinden doch es klappt nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen 
Router: Netgear
pc mit lan kabel verbunden an den Router


----------



## port29 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

leider konnte ich aus deinem Posting heraus nicht ableiten, wie da momentan der Stand der Dinge ist. Kommst du garnicht auf das Accesspoint drauf? In der Regel hat ein AP eine fest zugewiesene IP Adresse. Wenn du also das AP am Switch bzw. am Router angeschlossen hast, musst du deinem PC eine IP Adresse aus dem Netz des AP zuweisen und kannst dann auf das AP zugreifen.


----------



## flava94 (30. Dezember 2010)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> leider konnte ich aus deinem Posting heraus nicht ableiten, wie da momentan der Stand der Dinge ist. Kommst du garnicht auf das Accesspoint drauf? In der Regel hat ein AP eine fest zugewiesene IP Adresse. Wenn du also das AP am Switch bzw. am Router angeschlossen hast, musst du deinem PC eine IP Adresse aus dem Netz des AP zuweisen und kannst dann auf das AP zugreifen.


 
Also ich hab ihn angeschloßen an meinen Router bin mit der festen Ip drauf gegangen und wollte nun eine Bridge to Bridge verbindung aufbauen habe mein wirless Netzwer ausgewählt und Connect gedrückt doch wenn ich meinen Tl-W500 anschließe an meine Playstation hat die keinen Internet zugiirf.


----------

